# My wife says I cant have a Kindle!



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

My wife says I have too many gadgets already. Sheesh! As if that's even possible. She says I can read my kindle books on my Android, my Ipad, my laptop or my desktop. She doesn't understand. A man's just got to have his gadgets. Am I wrong?

So I've come to you, you lovers of kindle. What clever argument can I offer up on my behalf?

Make them good, she's not easily fooled. Lol


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I would tell her those are all LCD screens, and are hard on your eyes. Tell her it's for your vision, and a Kindle costs less than an eye exam and glasses! And tell her you'll be using it to read, not play around with apps and games and time-wasters.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Is a different wife an option?


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Has she ever seen a Kindle? Maybe you could drop by a Target or AT&T store (Kindles will be in AT&T stores beginning the 6th of this month) and let her see one in action.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Buy her one first.  She'll love it and have no argument.  Holding a Kindle for a long time compared to a cell phone or iPad is quite different.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

I agree with taking her to Target or Best Buys and letting her play with one.  Once she hold one in her hands, she won't want to let it go.  Plus you can tell her it will reduce all the book clutter in your house.  Plus the screen is easier on the eyes.  Better yet, get one for HER and one for you -- and show her all the great sites for skins and covers.  

Ok, I've given you some options -- now it's up to you!  

Good Luck.


----------



## Feynman (Jan 12, 2011)

Diamonds work


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> I would tell her those are all LCD screens, and are hard on your eyes. Tell her it's for your vision, and a Kindle costs less than an eye exam and glasses!


Bad idea, she will make him toss out all his gadgets.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just tell her that if you get a Kindle she will have more time on the ipad to play angry pigeons or something


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

David, blond, and Feynman all have good suggestions.  Only caveat to blond's suggestion is that if she's not a reader herself, that might work.  In addition to diamonds you might try chocolate or shoes. 

FWIW, my husband says every time I buy something he doesn't much care about. . . . .he gets to buy a tool.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

You should have just bought it ... it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission ....   ....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dangit, Geoffery stole my answer...

I never ask...'tis my money, too!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> You should have just bought it ... it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission ....  ....


Bingo!

If you have the money (and aren't racking up the credit card bill), buy it. And buy her something nice also.

My money, my toys.


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

LMAO!
Ok, so far I'm digging on Dreamweaver's strategy.
Many good suggestions.

DYB, that's just bad. (I love it), but it's bad.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Sell one of your overlap gadgets and use that money to buy a Kindle


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude, screw that.  How about this argument to convince her:  I want a Kindle, I'm buying one and you can shut your mouth and deal with it.  This kind of thing is why I'm happily unmarried.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

We have got to help you out! You have come to the right place. Here are some ploys I have dusted off for you to consider.

Plan #1 "Honey, I have made a terrible mistake, I know how kind and loving you are and what a good wife you are, I was so sure you would say yes that I have already ordered one."

Plan #2 If you or a friend is handy with a computer and printer, print up a coupon, you will have to pick out the option your wife would like the most.

Free ___________________ with the purchase of every Kindle.

Possible suggestions: "Weekend getaway" "20 Tanning sessions" "$200 Mall shopping bucks" "Weekend at the Day Salon" "Elite Cookware Set" "Hair color and set" "Girls Night Out at our Club" "Maid service for a week" 

You set it up like this, "Honey I know how much you have been wanting to ____________ and I have a coupon, but I would have to buy a Kindle to get it free." 

Plan #3 "But Honey, I sold my __________ to buy it and I can't get it/them back, can't I go ahead and get it with the money?"
Later buy back your golf clubs from your friend for the $1 he paid for them and offer to do the same for him some time. You can always make up an excuse like, "Poor Harry has hurt his back and can't play golf now, so I bought my clubs back for a little of nothing."

Plan #4 Variation of the "It followed me home, can I keep it?" ploy.  "Permanently Borrow" one from a friend. Your friend will have to buy an extra one to loan one to you so just loan them the money so he can be a good friend!

Plan #5 "I bought it with my birthday money."  I always get a few bucks or gift cards for my birthday and Christmas. I make a big deal out of setting it back and collecting it until I find something I really want. Last year I spent my "birthday" money three times. Let me see, I got a dvd player, a terabyte hard drive and a roku box over several months. My wife is getting a little forgetful since the grandson came along and keeps her distracted and I find it is getting easier.

Let me know if these don't work, I still have #6 The near death experience, #7 The "OH I get it, you have already bought me one as a surprise" ploy. #8 "Harry's wife let him have one" ploy. #9 "Guess what (mother, father, uncle, someone you don't know, take your pick) left me in the will." and about 20 more!


Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Divorce


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

You could tell your wife buying a Kindle would save you money in the long run because ebooks tend to be cheaper than print books. It's kinda the same concept as Netflix. Yes, you spend money to get it but you save money by getting your movies cheaper than if you bought or rented them.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Feynman said:


> Diamonds work


Diamonds for a kindle? That's quite a trade off.

My DH is motorcycle shopping and probably going to go back and pick one up tomorrow. I got a bell for mine. Somehow I think I'm due something more.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Prove that you are a spoiled little boy and will do anything you are told not to do.  

What do you mean your wife won't let you?  Have you considered marriage counseling?  You are both grownups, right?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> What do you mean your wife won't let you?


Heh. I would never dream of telling my partner what he can and cannot purchase - and vice versa. But each couple has their own dynamic.

I still say go with forgiveness v permission and all will be well ....


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Its $140...how much trouble can you get into?  Those other devices probably costs more...so there's less to explain!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Heh, well the comments here are certainly revealing...

I'm guessing it's the fact that you already have an iPad that's bringing on the objections? 

I'm working from the reverse viewpoint - I have a Kindle, and really want an iPad (or Android tablet, I'm not picky.) My husband can't really see why I want both, since I'm an avid reader, the Kindle really is the better device for me - lighter, longer battery, easier on the eyes, etc. But I want a tablet device largely so I can subscribe to comics that I currently buy, read and recycle (there's no resale market for several titles I like.) My comic cupboards are completely full, and my argument is that the tablet will reduce clutter, plus be fun. I'll probably get one in a couple of months. 

But really, the arguments for sticking with a Kindle are the same ones for purchasing one: it's much lighter than the iPad for extended reading, easier on the eyes, battery lasts forever. I charged mine up last on 2/12, right before a vacation, have read 9 books since then - okay 2 of them were novellas - and I still have battery life. Try that with your iPad! Still, it doesn't invalidate the need for the iPad, because Kindle is no good for reading illustrated books like graphic novels.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

RChaffee said:


> My wife says I have too many gadgets already. Sheesh! As if that's even possible. She says I can read my kindle books on my Android, my Ipad, my laptop or my desktop. She doesn't understand. A man's just got to have his gadgets. Am I wrong?
> 
> So I've come to you, you lovers of kindle. What clever argument can I offer up on my behalf?
> 
> Make them good, she's not easily fooled. Lol


You know: "Your money or your life" - well, how 'bout "your kindle or your wife!" I suggest you get a new one of each!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Honey, with the eInk Kindle, browsing the web is much slower, especially since the keyboard is much slower than our iPad.  That slow response will make me unappealing to flirty women on the Internet. There will be no possibility that some evil woman on the web will lure Innocent and naive me into one of those infidelity-promoting adult chatrooms! Isn't saving our marriage worth $139 to you?"

If that doesn't work, try: "Honey I hear divorces cost a LOT more than $139!"


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, the joys of the 'egg-money' agreement!  Years ago, hubby got me to agree that any money he made doing something as a hobby - like sports refereeing - was his, not joint. Can't remember fighting too hard, it seemed fair. Soooo, when I finally started making money from writing fiction... *grin*

OK, that doesn't help you much. How about a quick look at the budget? Do either of you get personal spending money? Buy lunches on workdays? If you're spending money on lunch every day and buying expensive gadgets, and she's doing neither... well, I can see her point of view. 

Here's a few options:

- if the spending's uneven in your favour, and the finances can cope, agree to buy her something of equal or greater value.

- offer to stop spending money on something regular (eg. lunch, coffee) and buy a Kindle when you've reached that amount in savings.

- increase the amount of money coming in to the tune of $200

- get her drunk and have her sign an agreement for you to buy it when she's three sheets to the wind

- BEG?

- have the power cut off for a couple of months. That should free up enough money in the budget. Just make sure you buy a lighted case.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, a Kindle is a dedicated ebook reader, while all the other gadgets you mention are not. Sure, you can read ebooks on them, but the Kindle offers a more comfortable reading experience (in my opinion).

Also, e-ink is better suited for reading outside than the other devices. How about you take her on a nice trip (I'm thinking somewhere warm with a beautiful beach and cocktails) so you can demonstrate this feature?


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't be a wimp, be a man and stand up to her! That's what I do. Being the "boss" in my family I can do or have anything I want.........I just have to check with her to see if it is something I really want as in, "Honey, do I want to play golf today?" or, "Dear, do I want a Kindle?"


----------



## wmwelch (Feb 26, 2011)

How about the Kindle will be my early birthday present no need to get me anything when my B-day actually rolls around unless of course you want to buy me some ebooks for my Kindle.  I also liked the one where the suggestion was made to cut back on something  for a few weeks to essentially save up for the Kindle.  Plus take her "window shopping" and let her hold the Kindle and play with it while you go on and on praising the Kindle's every virtue.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I blame all frivolous spending on the cats !!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Heh. I would never dream of telling my partner what he can and cannot purchase - and vice versa. But each couple has their own dynamic.
> 
> I still say go with forgiveness v permission and all will be well ....


That strategy has always worked well for me.

To the OP, just be aware it works both ways... you must learn to keep your mouth shut when she buys something w/o consulting you. As long as neither of you are causing family financial problems with your purchases it will work out.

Edit to add:

This strategy won't work with your Kindle. You already mucked it up by asking, if you buy one now after she said no, you will be in the doghouse fer sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

DYB said:


> Is a different wife an option?


This is exactly what I expected to find when I came in here. Good work, DYB.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Buy it on the sly and say it was a gift from someone.

Tell her you entered a contest to win a free kindle and then several weeks later say you won.

If this doesn't work, divorce her.  No one should ever come between you and your kindle.  

Disclaimer: I'm divorced so taking advice from me might be imprudent


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Man up.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

coffeetx said:


> Disclaimer: I'm divorced so taking advice from me might be imprudent


LOL! On a more serious note - my husband and I have an understanding that $X/year may be spent on hobbies/frivolity by each of us, no questions asked. It's in the budget. As a courtesy, we usually run it by the other one, but "unnecessary" purchases are kind of built in to the agreement, so nobody gets bent out of shape. (I just bought a $600 ukulele with my nqa $. Sadly, that means I probably can't buy an iPad2. Heh.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, in all seriousness, is her objection the money, or another gadget?  if the money, then figure out a way to raise it yourself.  if a new gadget, then boyfriend, get rid of something.  You do NOT need another gadget, but you do want it.  So decide if you will really use it that much to justify her annoyance.  And beware, if you do buy it, she will likely steal it from you and use it herself while you're playing on your iPhone or iPad or other iDevice...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Sunshine22 said:


> Man up.


This is good advice.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

SGIS!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

RChaffee said:


> My wife says I have too many gadgets already. Sheesh! As if that's even possible. She says I can read my kindle books on my Android, my Ipad, my laptop or my desktop. She doesn't understand. A man's just got to have his gadgets. Am I wrong?
> 
> So I've come to you, you lovers of kindle. What clever argument can I offer up on my behalf?
> 
> Make them good, she's not easily fooled. Lol


No one is asking the obvious question here -- do you even like to read? It sounds like you might just like gadgets and want another one. The Kindle is a great book reader, but a really boring gadget. I don't exactly see a love of reading here as much as someone who might have a case of arrested development married to a woman who has his number. (I say this as someone who spends most of her time in a room with an enchanted forest mural on the wall.)

If you really want a Kindle, sell a gadget or some other toys. Comics? Video games?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

WARNING for all those people thinking of marrying. Get a prenup for all current and future gadgets.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> WARNING for all those people thinking of marrying. Get a prenup for all current and future gadgets.


GREAT idea!! (Wish prenups and techie gadgets had been around when I got married almost 37 years ago!) Fortunately for me, my husband doesn't give me a hard time about getting things that I want. That doesn't mean that I announce everything I'm getting, but I don't actually hide them, either.  (I love technology, gadgets, and cooking, so I can always keep my husband happy by cooking great food for him.)

To the OP, honestly, if you're not strapped for money, can't you just go ahead and tell her that you really want a Kindle? Tell her that will give her an opportunity to buy something that she wants sometime without you having any veto power.

I neglected to mention that my husband is a farmer (with a degree in accounting and an interest in motorcycles and technology, esp. tech. instrumentation for his high dollar farm implements). I always encourage him to buy things that he thinks he needs or wants. That way, I don't feel guilty at all when I buy something that I want. I don't think he's caught on to the reason behind my complete support regarding things that he's interested in buying. If he has, he's certainly not shown any signs of having grasped the concept and trickery.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

RChaffee said:


> My wife says I have too many gadgets already. Sheesh! As if that's even possible. She says I can read my kindle books on my Android, my Ipad, my laptop or my desktop. She doesn't understand. A man's just got to have his gadgets. Am I wrong?
> 
> So I've come to you, you lovers of kindle. What clever argument can I offer up on my behalf?
> 
> Make them good, she's not easily fooled. Lol


Bah you have the best excuse in the world litterally at your fingertips. You are an author and want to check your work for formatting errors on the Kindle. Things show up on the actual Kindle that do not show up on Kindle for PC, or Kindle for iPad. I once contacted an author about some bad Kindle formatting and they said, "but I check it with Kindle for PC and it looked fine there." so I had to take a picture of what the offences were on my actual Kindle so that they could see the difference. The author bought a Kindle that afternoon so they could check their other books.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Bah you have the best excuse in the world litterally at your fingertips. You are an author and want to check your work for formatting errors on the Kindle.


Oh, wait, I see now that OP is a writer -- oops. You're right -- how can he not sell this one?


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Bingo!
> 
> If you have the money (and aren't racking up the credit card bill), buy it. And buy her something nice also.
> 
> My money, my toys.


That is how it goes with us. My money, my house, my rules, my toys. That being said, I never forbid her from buying something for entertainment purposes.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

My wife and I actually have what she says is a very fair agreement. What I have she considers hers and what she has is hers.

It sounded better when she explained it!

Scott


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

MatrixOutsider said:


> That is how it goes with us. *My money, my house, my rules, my toys*. That being said, I never forbid her from buying something for entertainment purposes.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Scott, you obviously live in a community property State. The way it is usually expressed is what is mine is mine and what is yours is half mine. (This applies to french fries in all States, BTW.) 

Elaine
Norman, OK



mrscottishman said:


> My wife and I actually have what she says is a very fair agreement. What I have she considers hers and what she has is hers.
> 
> It sounded better when she explained it!
> 
> Scott


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

ElaineOK said:


> Scott, you obviously live in a community property State. The way it is usually expressed is what is mine is mine and what is yours is half mine. (This applies to french fries in all States, BTW.)
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


I think you are right, it seems the whole community claims and uses my property.

I don't think I got to eat all the fries in my order since 1974.

(but not my Kindle, I keep that hid)

Scott


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Oh, wait, I see now that OP is a writer -- oops. You're right -- how can he not sell this one?


Business expense!
(This is totally how I just justified getting a 27" iMac... Spouse Thingy didn't even blink...)

It *would* be less than prudent to not have a Kindle when one is publishing for that very format, if one can afford the expense
(listen to me, gettin' all formal and chit...)

(Therefore, I must now go out and buy a Nook, and a Kobo, and a Sony eReader...  (I could get away with it, if I wanted...) )

But no, really, it's FOR BUSINESS!

Might even be able to sneak it in as a partial tax deduction.

I am very very very tired right now...this is all very funny in my head.


----------



## mirz2000 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another question... are the finances tight?  Maybe that is her problem?  

As for arguments for the Kindle, nothing compares to the eink screen, and the device is much more compact than the iPad.  Plus, you could theoretically save money on books, though in my experience as a K2 owner, the opposite has been true.


----------



## kaleissin (Jan 26, 2011)

mrscottishman said:


> I don't think I got to eat all the fries in my order since 1974.


So you have a healthy heart and a small, sexy bum? You should thank your community, hombre


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I suggest you try this argument:

'Sweetie, we can easily afford it if you buy one less pair of shoes this month.'

Good luck, sir!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't all the women just LOVE the outright misogyny on display here in this thread?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> Don't all the women just LOVE the outright misogyny on display here in this thread?


I'm hoping the original post was meant to be tongue-in-cheek. If not, we're in trouble here.


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

Tongue-in-cheek is what i was going for. I had a feeling this thread would produce some amusing remarks. And it has. Isn't it interesting the different ways people interact with their spouses? After being married for 15 years, i pretty much got the wrinkles all worked out, but it's still fun too watch others, and keep on fighting the good fight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Tongue in cheek or not, you are now required to attempt to implement every suggestion until you get a Kindle... I vote for just getting one and seeing what happens. But report back, so we can share in your misery, and then point and laugh...


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Get a new wife!!!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Don't all the women just LOVE the outright misogyny on display here in this thread?


Oh please. Just because were telling the guy "she's not your boss," that's misogynistic? You are only further convincing me that marriage would ruin my life.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Umm, you are an adult, no? You contribute money to the household? What's this about your wife not letting you have a Kindle? 

Just buy it already- she'll have to get over it. 

And no, I'm not horrified by the misogyny in this thread, because I think there is almost none. Just because someone is female doesn't mean that they are automatically noble and always right. A overly bossy wife is just as bad as an overly bossy husband. Marriage is a partnership and I hate my fellow females that treat their husbands like children and then complain they have a crappy marriage. The compromises and respect have to come from both directions. And sorry, a guy shouldn't have to clear it with his wife every time he wants to spend money, especially if he's the only breadwinner in the house.

Ok, off the soapbox now, lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a few folks are taking the topic a little too seriously. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I gotta tell you for myself, yeah, I take this kind of thing seriously.  Even if he did come here in a light hearted manner, I find the notion that a person won't buy something small because their wife/husband won't let them to be infuriating.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Well I gotta tell you for myself, yeah, I take this kind of thing seriously. Even if he did come here in a light hearted manner, I find the notion that a person won't buy something small because their wife/husband won't let them to be infuriating.


Ahhh, ya gotta allow for other people's relationship dynamics in these sort of things. I've known some couples where one person does ALL the budgeting. The other showed absolutely no interest in that side of things, except to ask occasionally if they had enough money to buy a game or gadget. *shrug*


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

My husband got a Harley a few years ago.  It will take me years to spend up to that purchase.  Although between e-books and fabric I have made a sizable dent.   I don't mind the overlapping toys as long as they all get used (me!)  It is when they sit unused that I go into a You Don't Need It mode (hubby).

I am the one in the marriage who usually says, "I can't afford _____".  But the minute my hubby tried to tell me I couldn't have something I would be out the door shopping for it.  As my co-workers tell me, "you have a job!"


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

kaleissin said:


> So you have a healthy heart and a small, sexy bum? You should thank your community, hombre


Well, my heart came through the scan so well that the doctor reading it passed me by in the room. I think he was looking for a younger man. He said I would outlive Lance Armstrong. Anyone heard how Lance is doing these days?

As to the rest I wouldn't know.

I could be like the woman that sat on the dog and was bit and fainted. They rushed her to the hospital. She came to and her boy friend asked how she was. The doctor told him that she had come around and now all her troubles were behind her.

Scott


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

TLM said:


> But the minute my hubby tried to tell me I couldn't have something I would be out the door shopping for it. As my co-workers tell me, "you have a job!"


That's the spirit!

I hope I'm not being outright misandric.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

TLM said:


> My husband got a Harley a few years ago. It will take me years to spend up to that purchase. Although between e-books and fabric I have made a sizable dent.  I don't mind the overlapping toys as long as they all get used (me!) It is when they sit unused that I go into a You Don't Need It mode (hubby).
> 
> I am the one in the marriage who usually says, "I can't afford _____". But the minute my hubby tried to tell me I couldn't have something I would be out the door shopping for it. As my co-workers tell me, "you have a job!"


I encourage my husband to buy things that he wants/needs so that I can buy what I want/need without feeling guilty.


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

In all honesty, both me and my wife are reading this thread and laughing our a**es off.

For those of you that think this is an example of why you shouldn't get married, please don't. Marriage is a wonderful life, as long as both you AND your spouse understand that marriage IS your life. 

Spouse, children, everything else.
In that order.

Obviously my wife doesn't really control whether or not I can get a Kindle, but not asking for her opinion AND taking it seriously, would be like not asking half of myself what I thought.

That said, last night we went and bought one for my mother. This afforded us the opportunity to play with it for several hrs. They are pretty awesome. I love how light they are. I wasn't thrilled with the turn-page button placement, but that's a minor complaint. Anyone else have a problem with those buttons?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

RChaffee said:


> In all honesty, both me and my wife are reading this thread and laughing our a**es off.
> 
> For those of you that think this is an example of why you shouldn't get married, please don't. Marriage is a wonderful life, as long as both you AND your spouse understand that marriage IS your life.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that the possibility of you sharing the responses with your wife crossed my mind. I usually run ideas past my husband before I purchase things. (That said, I have to admit that I often bring up the subject when he appears to be not listening to me very well.  )

As for the page turn buttons, I've gotten used to them, and usually am aware if I've inadvertently turned a page.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Well I gotta tell you for myself, yeah, I take this kind of thing seriously. Even if he did come here in a light hearted manner, I find the notion that a person won't buy something small because their wife/husband won't let them to be infuriating.


While I can't take seriously someone who's buying something that costs that much behind someone's back when they were told they shouldn't.

There's a huge amount of depending on budgeting. To me $100 is a quarter of the month's rent and should only be thought of as such. To someone who owns a house, $100 is something small.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a much more laid back view of how to handle stuff like this.  Are the bills paid...check.  Rent paid....check.  Food in the house....check.  Well, then I really don't care what you buy!  As long as your half of the household expenses are paid what you do with your money is your business.

My bf races motorcycles & I don't even want to KNOW how much money he pours into that.  Hmmm....this may be why I still don't have an engagement ring after 6 years    Well, that coupled with the sticker shock that he experienced the couple of times that we've gone looking.  He walks out of the store mumbling "That's a used car!" or "That's a full season of track days!"


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I own a house, and I don't consider $100 to be small. Purchases on that level need to be negotiated. That's probably why we aren't up to our eyeballs in debt.


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

All women are trouble-makers who want to take the money their husbands need desperately for a new electronic toy and selfishly squander it on shoes for the children, homogenized milk or, perhaps, a SECOND dress. Shameful, shameful, Mrs. America.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

kindelken said:


> All women are trouble-makers who want to take the money their husbands need desperately for a new electronic toy and selfishly squander it on shoes for the children, homogenized milk or, perhaps, a SECOND dress. Shameful, shameful, Mrs. America.


Now get your bare-footed self in the kitchen & make me a sammich


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

RChaffee said:


> In all honesty, both me and my wife are reading this thread and laughing our a**es off.
> 
> For those of you that think this is an example of why you shouldn't get married, please don't. Marriage is a wonderful life, as long as both you AND your spouse understand that marriage IS your life.
> 
> ...


Ok, glad you aren't as whipped as we all thought you were . I have male friends that are whipped and it's a sad thing to see...

Regarding the buttons, I have no problem with them. I actually had more issue with the buttons on the K1.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tuttle said:


> While I can't take seriously someone who's buying something that costs that much behind someone's back when they were told they shouldn't.


Again, so very very very very happy I don't have to deal with this.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Again, so very very very very happy I don't have to deal with this.


And you took my quote entirely out of context. When you are spending joint money and have to worry about whether or not you can afford the next month's rent, then it is absolutely wrong.

Maybe you can throw around $100, but literally that's a quarter of my rent and can't be thought of as anything other than that. I can't afford a kindle 3. It's not money that I have. Neither my boyfriend nor I are working (not out of choice for me, and because he's doing a master's degree full time for him), and we have all of the money we will have until one of us finds a job. money is actually a serious thing for some people.

Respecting other people when it comes to low budget situations is important. Similarly, not spending money on one thing while preventing someone from spending budget on another, or simply not being allowed to buy something for no reason is also completely unreasonable. However, you need to take the situation into account, and as my statement was about taking the monetary situation into account, taking it out of context to turn it into something about why people shouldn't be involved with others is crazy.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Dude, screw that. How about this argument to convince her: I want a Kindle, I'm buying one and you can shut your mouth and deal with it. This kind of thing is why I'm happily unmarried.


And on the behalf of all womankind, I thank you for that decision. 

RChaffee....glad you and yours are having a good time with this thread.  (I know I am.) I suspect that you will soon be a two kindle household.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if some comments made in jest were misconstrued -- remember your smilies, folks!    

I think we all recognize that each of us is in a slightly different situation (living arrangements, income, etc.). (I've certainly not seen anything intentionally disrespectful of anyone else.)

And I think it's perfectly natural to be grateful for what we have. . . which won't keep us from empathizing with others. 

_And_ I agree with Tangiegirl's prediction that RChafee will soon be a two kindle household!


----------



## Shotintheheart (Nov 30, 2010)

I am a 'wife', so I sort of understand your wife's point of view.

Yet, I could see lots of advantages of kindle and here are some strategies;

1) Give her some good news; there would be no more messy pile of books on the floor, and you could replace your paperbacks to the kindle version one by one. You are finding the solution to tidy up!
2) The screen is not backlighted -hence you could bring it anywhere - would your wife love holiday on the beach? Then you could bring her nice places and you would read some books on your kindle (maybe so would she??)
3) In case your wife is sort of a 'jealous' person, who does not like you spending all your time on your gadgets --- you could say you would read just before sleeping etc. (and you should stick to it)
4) Offer her something, too.

If she is really determined that enough is enough, you could ask it for your birthday (hope your birthday is in March or April   ) etc., maybe...? 

Good luck persuading her - Kindle is really worth all the efforts!!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tangiegirl said:


> And on the behalf of all womankind, I thank you for that decision.


Despite the fact that I told women the same thing? You friggin people just don't get it. I'm sick and tired of this kind of thing being misconstrued as misogony. It's not about being a man and putting your foot down. It's about being a PERSON and putting your foot down. My mother dealt with this kind of thing a lot, where my dad wouldn't let her buy simple things with her own d*mn paycheck and it used to incense me. But of course, you don't see that side of it. You just see a MAN trying to assert control over a WOMAN and therefore, I'm a pigheaded male. If I said the same thing to a woman, which I actually did in this very thread, no one see mirandism, they just just to see the masochism. It sickens me.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder if some comments made in jest were misconstrued -- remember your smilies, folks!
> 
> I think we all recognize that each of us is in a slightly different situation (living arrangements, income, etc.). (I've certainly not seen anything intentionally disrespectful of anyone else.)
> 
> ...


I keep getting the feeling people post without reading previous posts!

Its been a fun thread nonetheless


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

metal134 said:


> I'm sick and tired of this kind of thing being misconstrued as misogony.


I'm confident Tangiegirl was teasing.

I understand your sensitivity however. I am childfree be choice. Many make unpleasant assumptions and indulge in nasty comments upon learning this. Smile and nod is a worthwhile skill to cultivate.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Tell her the e-ink display will save your eyes so that you may gaze upon her beauty with much adoration until the end of time.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Elk said:


> I'm confident Tangiegirl was teasing.


I was. Or at least I was trying to... 

I will say that had the poster I quoted been female, I would have thanked them for sparing all mankind. No gender bias in this house. No intention of pushing anyone's buttons either. Life's too short. Time's too precious.

Elk...I have quite a few friends who are childless by choice and have been astounded at some of the comments and assumptions they've been on the receiving end of. Quite often inflicted upon them during chance encounters by total strangers.

RChaffee...be sure and let us know when your new kindles arrive. 

 @ mayfire....I think we have a winner folks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, RChaffee? do you have a new K3G on its way to you? or already there? She knows she is convinced by now.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tangiegirl said:


> I was. Or at least I was trying to...
> 
> I will say that had the poster I quoted been female, I would have thanked them for sparing all mankind. No gender bias in this house. No intention of pushing anyone's buttons either. Life's too short. Time's too precious.
> 
> ...


I take it all back, then (I meant it all, but no need to be venemous if you were just joking). It's just that there are other posts here (well, 1 at least) that I'm quite sure WAS serious about the misogony thing and it really bothered me. I didn't mean to take it out on you.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

RChaffee said:


> In all honesty, both me and my wife are reading this thread and laughing our a**es off.
> 
> For those of you that think this is an example of why you shouldn't get married, please don't. Marriage is a wonderful life, as long as both you AND your spouse understand that marriage IS your life.
> 
> ...


Yep. That's true.
But then, I can't imagine telling my husband he *can't* have something for fear he'll turn around and do the same to me! But then, we're both cheapskates. I actually had to convince him to let me buy him a Kindle. He's not *totally* convinced yet, but the fact that he downloaded a free copy of one of Thomas Payne's books may have tipped the scale in favor of the Kindle. When we tell each other we want to buy some crazy thing, the other one usually just gives a shrug and says, "Go for it!" Of course, that might be different if what we wanted was a yacht or something. LOL

Anyway, I hope you can persuade her.
Good Luck!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

metal134 said:


> I take it all back, then (I meant it all, but no need to be venemous if you were just joking). It's just that there are other posts here (well, 1 at least) that I'm quite sure WAS serious about the misogony thing and it really bothered me. I didn't mean to take it out on you.


No problem, metal and no hard feelings, either. I have my own hot button issues. Guess everyone does. See you around the boards and happy reading! 









So, RChaffee....are y'all both getting graphite, white, or one of each?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I take it all back, then (I meant it all, but no need to be venemous if you were just joking). It's just that there are other posts here (well, 1 at least) that I'm quite sure WAS serious about the misogony thing and it really bothered me. I didn't mean to take it out on you.


It's good of you to apologize, metal. As Tangiegirl said, we all have our issues. It's so easy on message boards to not know the intent of a comment, and lots of misunderstandings result. Welcome to the boards, and I hope you really enjoy them. I am registered on several boards, and this one is by far the most civil and fun of them all.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> It's good of you to apologize, metal. As Tangiegirl said, we all have our issues. It's so easy on message boards to not know the intent of a comment, and lots of misunderstandings result. Welcome to the boards, and I hope you really enjoy them. I am registered on several boards, and this one is by far the most civil and fun of them all.


I'm taking a speech class atm, and we were disecting language a few weeks ago, and in reality only 7% of language is the actual words. 93% is all of the other stuff that goes with the actual words. and that 93% is what is SOOO lacking on message boards, hence the need for emoticons, and yet it's obvious they are not enough to prevent misunderstandings too.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

RC, this was a very funny thread and I understood the spirit of your post perfectly.  

So, did your Kindle arrive yet??


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't mean to sound rude, but is she your wife or your mother? I don't need to get permission from anyone if I want to buy something and neither does my husband. I find it odd that some couples demand otherwise. We're both responsible adults and see that the bills are paid and food is on the table before spending.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, but is she your wife or your mother? I don't need to get permission from anyone if I want to buy something and neither does my husband. I find it odd that some couples demand otherwise. We're both responsible adults and see that the bills are paid and food is on the table before spending.


If you'll read through the thread from the beginning, you'll see this has already been addressed and put to bed. . .the OP was a bit tongue in cheek. . . . . .


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you'll read through the thread from the beginning, you'll see this has already been addressed and put to bed. . .the OP was a bit tongue in cheek. . . . . .


Wow, it must be pick on NYCKindleFan Day. I've made three posts all day and you've reprimanded me for two of them now. I think that's a sign to stop posting.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Wow, it must be pick on NYCKindleFan Day. I've made three posts all day and you've reprimanded me for two of them now. I think that's a sign to stop posting.


It's Pick on NYCKindleFan Day Man, I've been waiting all YEAR for this!!! *happy bounce* Off to start a thread...

(j/k)


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

I could never have imagined just how popular this thread would become! Wow. It must touch on some really deep issues with people. Huh.

So, do I have a kindle yet? Sadly no. All of our money is getting socked away for a disney vacation in May. So I honestly don't see a Kindle coming my way anytime soon.

On the brighter side though, it looks like my wife just may be pregnant. If so, I can expect to save over $900 on next years tax return. Yay...money! lol.

The truth is my wife never spends any money on herself and never says no to me unless we just can't afford it. Which is why, when she does say no, I sit up and take notice. 

Oh, and don't forget to congradulate me on my future tax deduction...er....child!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

RChaffee said:


> I could never have imagined just how popular this thread would become! Wow. It must touch on some really deep issues with people. Huh.
> 
> So, do I have a kindle yet? Sadly no. All of our money is getting socked away for a disney vacation in May. So I honestly don't see a Kindle coming my way anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and your wife! A Kindle may be one of the best gifts ever, but it doesn't hold a candle (well, maybe a birthday candle) to having a baby. You have a lot to look forward to, including the tax deduction.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RChaffee said:


> On the brighter side though, it looks like my wife just may be pregnant.


Now see, if you had a Kindle you'd be too busy reading for that to happen... 

MAJOR congrats!

In fact, that requires a Snoopy dance










You should add a Kindle to your baby registry. You know, so you have lots of stories right there at your fingertips to read to the munchkin


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

RChaffee said:


> So, do I have a kindle yet? Sadly no. All of our money is getting socked away for a disney vacation in May. So I honestly don't see a Kindle coming my way anytime soon.
> 
> On the brighter side though, it looks like my wife just may be pregnant. If so, I can expect to save over $900 on next years tax return. Yay...money! lol.


Awww... congrats!! Buy her some flowers or something, in celebration of your tax saving.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  If she is a reader she NEEDS a kindle before the baby is born.  Trying to hold onto a baby, hold the book open and then turn the page while breastfeeding is impossible with a DTB.  With the kindle it is so much easier!  And the book doesn't flip closed if you have to let go to deal with the baby.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> Congratulations! If she is a reader she NEEDS a kindle before the baby is born. Trying to hold onto a baby, hold the book open and then turn the page while breastfeeding is impossible with a DTB. With the kindle it is so much easier! And the book doesn't flip closed if you have to let go to deal with the baby.


... and baby-spew just wipes off the see-through plastic sleeve that I'm sure you'd buy...


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the upcoming bundle of tax savings!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well.  It's hard to top the excitement of a kindle arrival....but I believe you've (well, you and your wife) have managed to do just that.  Congratulations to both of you!

And I agree...put it on your baby gift list registry.  Who knows?


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe that's why she didn't want you to spend the money on the Kindle ~ she suspected she was PG and just hadn't told you yet.  Enjoy your blessing to come and your trip to Disney in May


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a Kindle enthusiast, but I must say that a new baby is much more fun than a Kindle!    Congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

You can't have a Kindle, but you can have a BABY?  

That is just wrong.  First of all, a Kindle is MUCH cheaper than a baby.  Second, you can't hold a baby one-handed.  Third, Kindles can sleep through the night right out of the box.  Fourth, in two years I have never ONCE had to change my Kindle's diaper.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Feynman (Jan 12, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> David, blond, and Feynman all have good suggestions. Only caveat to blond's suggestion is that if she's not a reader herself, that might work. In addition to diamonds you might try chocolate or shoes.
> 
> FWIW, my husband says every time I buy something he doesn't much care about. . . . .he gets to buy a tool.


ANN:
Number 1: I have never met or known a man who could buy his wife a pair of shoes!! Maybe bunny slippers.  
Number 2: Chocolate can raise the overweight issue!! "Why are you making me fat!" She is NOT !!

Number 3: DIAMONDS ALWAYS WORK!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

RChaffee said:


> So I've come to you, you lovers of kindle. What clever argument can I offer up on my behalf?


Divorce papers. I wouldn't put up with that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You may just have to buy a Kindle after all (for your wife though)... It would be so handy to have during those 3 AM feedings and marathon rocking sessions. 

Congratulations!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

ElaineOK, you are too funny!  Congratulations, RC!!


----------



## DLFerguson (Mar 14, 2011)

ElaineOK said:


> Prove that you are a spoiled little boy and will do anything you are told not to do.
> 
> What do you mean your wife won't let you? Have you considered marriage counseling? You are both grownups, right?
> 
> ...


*fistbump*


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  Love the idea of adding it to the baby registry.  lol


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

RChaffee said:


> I could never have imagined just how popular this thread would become! Wow. It must touch on some really deep issues with people. Huh.
> 
> So, do I have a kindle yet? Sadly no. All of our money is getting socked away for a disney vacation in May. So I honestly don't see a Kindle coming my way anytime soon.
> 
> ...


wait - wait -

YOU'RE GOING TO DISNEY??

I'm jealous! I cant tell you how much joy we had when we took our DD - now mind you it was so much fun when she was 9, we had to go back, then we got another tax check and went back!!

If you have time - and your wife is in need of a step back and relax, do try and get a reservation at Grand Floridian's Grand Tea -- its beautiful, and its a way to step out of the "rush rush" that can be Disney, and just enjoy the moment!! (then hop back on the monorail for WISHES at Magic Kingdom!)


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, a baby trumps a Kindle in my book (pardon the pun) too!  Congrats, and you can take the $139 and buy diapers, formula, diapers, crib, diapers, stroller, diapers...did I mention diapers?


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Baby.  I don't know about at kindle being cheaper than a baby, in my house they probably are even  

But babies are cuter and softer to cuddle.  And I know they won't need upgraded in two years.


----------

